# Jayci is home!!!!



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Well Jayci is home and currently fast asleep on my sisters lap! 

The journey home wasn't very nice!! She whined the whole way home and wouldn't sit still - thank god it was only 15 minutes up the road!! 

But she has been amazing since I got her home! We've had 1 accident inside which was a wee!! Poo and other wees have all been outside with lots of praise once she's done them! She has been in as out of her crate but not stayed in it as yet so not looking forward to bed time :-( 

I am shattered running around in the garden and all the excitement has really taken it out of me!! 

I'm still sitting here and can't believe she is in my house!! 

I still feel very nervous xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How exciting. Don't be nervous. It's going to be fine!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, its amazing isn't it - it doesn't matter how prepared you think you are it feels so different actually having them there, hope you have a really good night with her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew ...I remember feeling like that when I brought my daughter home ...she didn't move quite so much lol ....but I sat there thinking what do I do with her now !!!!
Maybe pop Jayci in the crate for a nap ...when they get really nippy, whirl windy they're often tired... You could sit by the door and stroke her, or shut the door and just pop your fingers through the bars??? 
It'll be good you'll be fine xx


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone! She is currently fast asleep on my sisters lap so I don't want to disturb her as yet!! 

The thought what have I done is still going through my head - is this normal?? 

I might say I honestly just feel like going to bed lol xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations...such an exciting time  but also very overwhelming!! The first few days I did think 'what have I done' and felt totally out of my depth even though I'd had a puppy before. It does get easier, just try and relax and enjoy your gorgeous little girl  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I felt physically sick for the first week through worrying, anxiety etc (I'm a worrier by nature!) so your feelings are certainly normal  the important thing is though, all my worrying was for nothing!

I would really encourage getting her into a routine of crate naps every couple of hours - we didn't, but I wish we had!

Good luck and enjoy your beautiful chocolate girl xx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I had a really "sick" feeling in my tummy for nearly a week after picking Bailey up. One day it suddenly went, I started relaxing and enjoying her so mucn.

Can honestly say have no regrets and I have never wanted a dog. In fact this time last year I still didn't like them!! 

That's what cockapoos do to you.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha, Carol I love that we posted almost the same thing at the same time! X


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it is quite normal to feel this way. I also felt very overwhelmed I must say for quite a while, as the whole puppy thing was a new experience for me. Some nights I had difficulty sleeping with worrying over different things. Gradually it all went better and I was able to relax. I would not swop her for the world now! Do enjoy her puppy days because they go so quickly. Best regards.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

glad your little girl is home with you, Carly, I can imagine how you feel, I'm so nervous already and we still have 3 weeks to go..

Can I ask everyone, how often would you put your puppy down for a nap? I know routine is important even for babies, so probably good for puppies too, but I have not idea how much or how often they should be napping etc...oh dear, I need to go and read the puppy book I just bought :-D


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments!! 

I'm currently sitting on the sofa and she is napping next to me!! I have the most nauseating feeling in my stomach ever!! I have felt sick for about the past 3 hours and can't shift it! I think I need a sleep which I'm probably not going to get tonight either! 

I am hoping this feeling does go away I just feel way out of my depth xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, I do feel for you, take it one day at a time, a lot of people feel fine for a week or two then suddenly get the puppy blues and wonder if they have done the right thing. Hopefully you will feel happier each day, I'm sure the feeling will go soon to be replaced by overwhelming love for you fur baby.x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> I had a really "sick" feeling in my tummy for nearly a week after picking Bailey up. One day it suddenly went, I started relaxing and enjoying her so mucn.
> 
> Can honestly say have no regrets and I have never wanted a dog. In fact this time last year I still didn't like them!!
> 
> That's what cockapoos do to you.


This could've been ME writing this post!  I can honestly say the 'what have I done?' feeling is something I'm sure we all feel at some point or another, and if I'm honest, I still don't think of myself as a dog-lover, but I'm DEFINATELY a cockapoo lover a million times over! :ilmc:x2!! 

I'm so looking forward to getting to know Jayci, and remember, no-one gets it 100% right 100% of the time, and we are here to support you.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely remember the sick feeling. But all the things you worry about will be fine.

She will have accidents - but you clean them up
She will cry - but she will be fine  
She will be a little whirlwind - but it doesn't last forever

Take a few deep breaths and remember she is a baby, she just needs your love and cuddles xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You have done such a fantastic job of preparing and it sounds like a great first day. It took me a couple of days to figure out that napping when they napped helped me tremendously. As I learned vigilance is exhausting, so rest when you can. Happy puppy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad you have your new puppy! I know it may seem a little overwhelming at first but it will get better! I felt like I had the puppy blues for the first few weeks but then they went away. It was being over tired and trying to do too much. Looking back had I relaxed more I would of enjoyed her a lot more in the young puppy stage


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thinking of you and little Jayci - 
Hope that you are having happy moments with your little fur baby.
Don't be hard on yourself and try to be calm: it will be ok, it does get easier and they are so worth the early worries.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Carly I hope your ok, please take time to come and rant....it'll make you feel better honest...whatever your going through, we've all been there....some of us more times than other lol...it's hard work but you'll get there, please believe us xxx


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

In the last 8 weeks we've had some great days and some really not so good days but you will find that the good days very soon overtake the rest!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

There's no doubt about it...puppies are exhausting! I remember we were totally shocked by how absolutely shattered we felt and how terrified we were of getting it all wrong, but we survived and 12mths on we have the most beautiful, loving and (mostly, well some of the time anyway) well behaved 'poo. Try to relax, sleep when you can, share your worries on here and most of all enjoy your new fur baby.


----------

